# Get a Trip In while Gas is Cheap



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Just as a follow up. I changed the trip to Friday. Water temp on the flats by Steinhatchee is +85 degrees. No trout on the flats, no baitfish, just lots of warm water. I went out some 3 miles or so but a west wind had seas at 1-2 with some 3's. The micro skiff just couldn't do that. Ended up with one red and one Gaff top sail cat. We're a month ahead of schedule with respect to water temp. I think these temps are more like July instead of June. Have to fish in 10 ft of water to get anything. Did get some great watermelons (big ones with seeds) on the way back for $2. Melons are coming in like crazy all over N. Florida. Summertime is here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishing and owning a boat isn’t economical or I’m doing something wrong!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fishing and owning a boat isn’t economical or I’m doing something wrong!


Just like deer hunting...its our recreation. We never expect to break even with respect to cost versus fish/game harvested. Hopefully when fishing, a rod won't be lost or an antenna broke because that will really set you back. So get a buddy who is willing to share costs. That really helps. I'll start a new thread on that because I have some stories about great fishing buddies and lousy ones.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree that the water temps are like July hot already, it's stupid. The bite was really tough this last weekend. The only thing that didn't seem to mind the hot water was the snook.


----------

